# Self isolation



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

lreigler said:


> I’ve been hunting twenty years for a brown like that in the small streams I fish. Awesome.


Thanks. That's definitely my PB to date. Just waiting for the taxidermist to open back up


----------



## KooiBang (Apr 21, 2009)

brianlc39 said:


> More self isolation
> View attachment 512249
> View attachment 512251
> 
> ...


Man I love big browns and that second one you caught is epic. Thanks for sharing the pic and story.

My little guy is almost 5 and I know how difficult it can be to stream fish when they tag along. Way to bring him and bring home a trophy! Great memories and a great fish for the wall!!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

KooiBang said:


> Man I love big browns and that second one you caught is epic. Thanks for sharing the pic and story.
> 
> My little guy is almost 5 and I know how difficult it can be to stream fish when they tag along. Way to bring him and bring home a trophy! Great memories and a great fish for the wall!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes, was definitely an epic stream brown, worthy of the wall.

My little guy likes to follow me around like that and I don't mind carrying him across streams, swamps, and up&down hills. To me, that's better than the fish itself. My dad did the same with me when I was that age and I still remember.


----------

